# Help Identify Purported Swiss Military Bike



## jimbo53 (Mar 27, 2021)

Not really my wheelhouse, so looking to you military bike guys for any help. Was sent this pic that was described as a Swiss military bike, but this is all I have to go on. Leather frame bags looks interesting as does the saddle sititng on the rear carrier, but no idea what the bike is. Any help appreciated!


----------



## tango021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello,
Difficult to say with this only pic, but saddles, front fender, brakes, etc... are not correct.
The leather bags looks like swiss one, but again difficult to say with this only pic.

You can see my swiss bike here:








						Repaint or not repaint, | Military Bicycles
					

Hi Lads Hope you are all well, This is my 1942 swiss army bike been stashed away for the last while and the paint is the worst for wear, I was just going to oil it down and get everything back in order , any thoughts! I also have all the leather bags and helmet holder and tool pouch stashed away ,.




					thecabe.com
				




Or here:








						Swiss army bike Colorado | Military Bicycles
					

Saw this one on Craigslist.  All the ones I see online are selling for double. Even an old post on the cabe from 2016 said they were getting double the asking price. Great deal? If so some local should take the trip just west of Denver. Dude says he's got other vintage parts too...




					thecabe.com
				




Hope this helps ...


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 27, 2021)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## leo healy (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi Jimbo 53

The bags may be swiss ,but to me the bike looks to be either Swedish or Finnish ,the coat holder brackets on the handlebars look to be Finnish,
https://www.bensbikes.nl/Fiets/Finland/Army Bikes Finland.html.....
  I will go out on a limb here and say that someone was using this for a german truppenrad maybe for reenacting ,.


----------



## leo healy (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi

  Just seen the SA on the seat post .... Finnish army , I would say.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes, I’d say Finnish military bike based on some quick research on the CABE. Here is a very similar bike posted by 42 Columbia MG that has been restored. Any idea what size tires this bike would take?


----------



## leo healy (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi 

  I belive them to be 28"/175 ,



			https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/641398-finnish-army-bicycle-information-needed.html.


----------



## Bendix (Mar 27, 2021)

There was a thread on the Finns selling piles of their old bikes on BCUSA a while back. I'm too lazy to find it for you, but there were tons at various prices/condition. In Finland, of course. Seemed *much* more straightforward in design than the Swiss bikes. I know folks drool over them, but the Swiss bikes always seemed to me to be designed by a country that has no intention of ever actually going to war...

IMHO


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 28, 2021)

Was considering buying it but way too much work stripping off all that tan paint and would have a 6 hr round trip to pick up. If I was into military bikes I might have made the effort, but I'm not. The leather frame bag and tool bag are nice and probably worth more that the $100 price, but again, not into military bikes. Here is the Facebook Marketplace listing for anyone interested. Located in Alto, GA near the GA/SC border off I-85
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...ghtspeed_banner&referralCode=messenger_banner


----------

